# Exercise equipment - what works well for you???



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, need to get into better shape but have limited space for exercise equipment at home. In the spring to fall, can probably have it outside on my covered deck but preferably would like to get something compact that will work for indoors during the winter. Not looking to blow all my fish money on this either. Been sitting in front of the computer (working, modding & surfing) too much for my own health last few years so need to get into better physical shape (i.e. lose weight, gain muscle, improve cardio).

Just wondering what my BCA family members are using that works well for them. Brand, model number, and comments/reviews if possible.

Thinking of an elliptical, but open to other suggestions.

I found this on BestBuy.com (not .ca) and emailed supplier to see if they will ship to Burnaby, BC.

Body Champ - BRM3681 Cardio Dual Trainer - BRM3681

Body Rider - BRD2080 Elliptical Trainer with Seat - BRD2080

So, what do you all use? (besides lifting heavy buckets of dirty fish water?)

Thanks in advance,

Anthony


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

A set of dumbells, and a series of exercises. Also, some workout videos, Insanity is tough (pretty much alll cardio and body weight resistance.), so is P90X (mix of weights and cardio).


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Over the years I've tried all the usual things treadmills, cardio yada yada yada I find the one that works the best is walking. It's free does not gather dust in your home and take up space, you just have to do it like any exercise. Good luck with what ever you choose. Happy New Year to you and your family Anthony.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am with Laurie, i started walking Jan 2012 and started to loose the extra weight up till after the summer, i havent been walking like i was and i gain some weight back gggrrr but i am hoping to get into walking a bit more again 
Exercise equip might help but i need the space at home for more tanks  lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Like Target said a set of dumbells can be very versitle. Literally hundreds of different exercises you can do with them. My brother in law is a workout nut/personal trainer and he recommended dumbell execises and jogging as a great way to get healthy. Good luck with your resolution!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you gaining some pound over the holiday Anthony? . I would stay away from these and head to the gym instead because these product advertise really good but it will never last that long or overly use. Like other mention, a dumb bell, a bench and cross bar will do. I had my bowflex setup only work out for less then 5 hours now it is sitting in my garage building up dust, since I have no time and take up so much space, which the my kid taking over my space .


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Walking is good, 10,000 steps a day, get the blood circulating and fresh air. I hate cardio machines, all that work and you're not going anywhere, after awhile those machines are monotonous...great for hanging your wash. A pedometer will help or simple as walk out the door and keep walking for 15 minutes, turn around and go home! When you feel a need to step up the intensity, interval training will burn more calories. That will take care of cardio.

For bone density, strength building - body weight exercises, resistance bands or dumbbells - adjustable would be good. Circuit training will get the heart pumping too.

Watching what you eat for fat loss. Cut down/out processed foods, starches, sugars - pop is a killer. A little bit at a time - it should be a lifetime change. It's something like 10% exercise, 90% nutrition for fat loss. YMMV.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I've got a Tony Little Gazelle, wife and I both enjoyed using it but when kids came along, exercising took a back seat as no time/energy, it was a good cardio work out and very light on the joints. Unfortunately no room for it now that there is 3 kids


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually would like to get a small exercise bike, I could do it while Matteo naps and its handy too cause of the cold weather. I need to look for one soon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

How about a few large tank of discus and 80% WC everyday 
Seriously, I bought a tread mill and a bow flex for around $1,000 after I spent $1,000 with the Chiropracter one year. 30 minutes a day "was" all I needed. Whatever equipment, I thing keeping up with the routine will be the most challenging. Mmm, on the note, discus tanks may work best for BCA members.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

speaking not from experience, i would say the best would be non machine based resistance gear. They will build toned muscle rather than just muscle bulk, they are much cheaper than machines, and they take up almost no space.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Gym membership, theres many around you. 
going to the Gym gives you motivation because of all the people thats there and pumping weights or getting in shape. 
try it out for a month or so first and if you actually think your dedicated to the habit of exercising everyday THEN go get these machines or w.e. p90x.

also, if your thinking " HMMM..gym, I gotta drive there just to get an exercise why not just get a machine and do it at home" if your Thinking that way then dont kid yourself your never going to exercise even if you get the machine at home.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Gym membership, theres many around you.
> going to the Gym gives you motivation because of all the people thats there and pumping weights or getting in shape.
> try it out for a month or so first and if you actually think your dedicated to the habit of exercising everyday THEN go get these machines or w.e. p90x.


Children usually get in the way of being able to take off for 1+ hours to go to a gym. Nothing like coming home to a pissed off spouse because you abandon them! If you go to the gym together, you need someone to take care of the children while you're there and you end up having 2 memberships which you'd be much better just getting a extra couple of tanks to take care of with the amount you'd end up spending =)


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The best I have found for cardio and just in general, full body fitness is a rowing machine. By far... it is better then a bike or treadmill or elliptical. It has to be the one with the cable or chain and the fan for resistance. 

The other one... this may sound funny but.. the Wii fit! 30 mins a day doing Wii fit is a pretty awesome workout.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

kacairns said:


> Children usually get in the way of being able to take off for 1+ hours to go to a gym. Nothing like coming home to a pissed off spouse because you abandon them! If you go to the gym together, you need someone to take care of the children while you're there and you end up having 2 memberships which you'd be much better just getting a extra couple of tanks to take care of with the amount you'd end up spending =)


30-45 min gym time is honestly pretty little time. you dont necessary need to go for 1 hour + 
BUT go to gym to do your exercises and not go there to do a 5 min jog and rest for 10 minutes. 
Alot of people do that when their weight lifting. do one set and rest for 5 minutes. keep your rest to 30 seconds - 1 minute tops.

but yeah, cardio 30 mins a day and 3-5 times week. 
if you add that up, your doing 1.5 hours to 2.5 hours of jogging a week. which aint bad at all.
I personally am a little bit of a gym rat, I spend 45 minimum up to 3 hours. but this is because I m on a program kinda thing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Coach your kid's soccer team and run with a dog. Both of these have worked for me. No longer have a dog, but I do coach my boy's team. Practice once a week and games every Sat. At the 6 year old level, it's a lot of work as you can't just stand there. You run around with them the whole time. Felicia should be the right age to join a league.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Coach your kid's soccer team and run with a dog.


This. 
I coach a U18 team, and I play in an over-40's rec team with the coaches in my club. (a team full of coaches...urgh...). Plus a half hour walk with the dog in the morning, and another hour in the evening...then I chase my kids around..who needs a gym??


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

best that works for me are elliptical trainers for cardio and trx suspension trainer for toning the muscles.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No time for a gym. Often try to squeeze in some exercise late at night while editing papers or just have something to do while watching some tv in order to multi-task my break time. Used to have a glider-type machine that Felicia and I would use together and then I upgraded to a bigger one that didn't quite work out as well so now I want to get something that we can use when its late at night or the weather is not suitable for walking around the neighbourhood. I take Felicia for a walk or down to the local playgrounds all the time when the weather is nice, but our winters are kinda wet and cold for that sort of activity a lot of times. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

A good pair of running shoes and a running buddy is a great start. :bigsmile: I'm a big fan of body weight work and tabatas - my training gym uses them and they need minimal equipment and can be done anywhere. You can also vary the activity so you don't get bored, and there's no need to store a big clunky machine.

If you want something that you can do at home, I would get an exercise mat, a set of resistance bands, a stability ball and a skipping rope (yes, a skipping rope) and look up body weight exercises like these ones: 20 Best Body Weight Exercises. The other great tool is tabatas - high intensity intervals.

I'd shoot for 3 sessions a week, but start gently to avoid injury.

Playgrounds are actually really great for body weight exercises and tabatas because you can use the equipment for stuff like chinups and agility based stuff while playing with the kids. Some playgrounds actually have fitness circuits built in (when I played rugby, we used to use Queen's Park in New West for cross training...ouch).

PS: Anyone in North Van looking for a running partner?


----------

